# Congratulations Wills and Kate



## Jennywren (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations Prince William and Katherine , I love a good wedding


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, it was lovely from that bits I've seen. Just couldn't put up with watching it all day, just the service, then will go back to watch Buckingham Palace bit


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 29, 2011)

shes lovely, as is her sister.......congrats...


----------



## vince13 (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree they both looked lovely (the bride and her sister that is) but what did Beatrice and Eugene think they looked like ?


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful dress, she looked stunning!


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics of my sister and I celebrating!


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## AJLang (Apr 29, 2011)

Great photos Flutterby I love the way Catherine and William just travelled from Buckingham Palace to Clarence House.  A really lovely day of celebrations


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 29, 2011)

vince13 said:


> I agree they both looked lovely (the bride and her sister that is) but what did Beatrice and Eugene think they looked like ?



they both looked like baddies from fairy tales with those awful things on their heads!


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Great photos Flutterby I love the way Catherine and William just travelled from Buckingham Palace to Clarence House.  A really lovely day of celebrations



Thanks AJ, we had a laugh!  I missed the drive from the palace to Clarence house but just read about it online, I'm sure I'll catch it later!


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> they both looked like baddies from fairy tales with those awful things on their heads!



Yes we were laughing at those two as well!


----------



## am64 (Apr 29, 2011)

caught a wee bit and enjoyed the trees and green and white 'spring' theme in the Abbey ...thought she looked very natural and elegant ...still wanted to play the sex pistols all day tho !


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2011)

Karen - well done, you and your sister look fab!!   I bet you had a really good time

Nice to see that some of the Forum members have a sense of the occasion.

Well done


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 29, 2011)

What a stunning bride . They make a lovely couple.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought the dress was lovely loved the lace on it. I also liked the way they had the tree's lining either side of the isle in the Abbey.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Karen - well done, you and your sister look fab!!   I bet you had a really good time
> 
> Nice to see that some of the Forum members have a sense of the occasion.
> 
> Well done



Thanks Hazel, we really enjoyed ourselves.  It was good fun decorating the house and some of the neighbours liked it - especially the children "look mommy, balloons!" bless.


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 29, 2011)

I liked the dress too although it wasn't what I had expected.  The Abbey looked amazing, what a lovely idea with the trees.  I thought the choice of music for Kate's walk up the aisle was really serene and beautiful.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Congratulations Prince William and Katherine , I love a good wedding



Yes, congratulations and best wishes to them both.  Kate looked beautiful in her dress, I wish them both a long and happy marraige together and also any other couple who got married today.  Tia and I watched most of the wedding and Tia loved the carraige they travelled in Sheena


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 29, 2011)

What a beautiful, regal and dignified bride. I thought the dress was stunning, I also thought Phillipa looked beautful as did the Mother of the bride, but agree with the other comments about Beatrice and Eugene's head wear!  XXXXX


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 29, 2011)

have just caught up with the highlights of the Royal Wedding as it was my birthday today and have been out for most of the day.  What a lovely day all round and they really make a wonderful couple, what a lovely couple for our future king and queen - hope everyone enjoyed today as much as i have


----------



## PhilT (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought that the 2 three yr old bridesmaids were cute, and Philippa(Kate's sister) did a good job looking after them and the other brides maid's and page boys.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 30, 2011)

Young bridesmaids look cute, but I'm sure my dislike of being bridesmaid FOUR times before I was 11 years old, is part of my reason for not getting married myself. My parents were both the oldest of their siblings, and I was older than my sister, so my services were in demand. I did not enjoy the restrictions on tree climbing, running etc caused by long dresses and pumps! Anyone supposed to be looking after me had a challenge


----------



## Donald (Apr 30, 2011)

PhilT said:


> I thought that the 2 three yr old bridesmaids were cute, and Philippa(Kate's sister) did a good job looking after them and the other brides maid's and page boys.



Did anyone see the picture of one of the little bridesmaids who with hands on ears looking a bit fed up on the balcony


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2011)

Donald said:


> Did anyone see the picture of one of the little bridesmaids who with hands on ears looking a bit fed up on the balcony



Yeah I was sent it, only i got the rude version


----------



## Donald (Apr 30, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah I was sent it, only i got the rude version



eeh you Little scamp


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 30, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yeah I was sent it, only i got the rude version



oooh - I like a rude version!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 30, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> oooh - I like a rude version!


Was that the second image in this selection? http://thisisphotobomb.memebase.com/2011/04/29/photobomb-that-guy-the-flower-girl-does-not-approve/


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Was that the second image in this selection? http://thisisphotobomb.memebase.com/2011/04/29/photobomb-that-guy-the-flower-girl-does-not-approve/



lol yeah


----------



## squidge63 (May 1, 2011)

I thought the wedding was wonderful, a very loving couple who are clearing very much in love. The dress was beautiful as was the bride who looked stunning, although it was her sisters dress that almost melted the twitter network lol... Loved the Aston Martin  The whole day showed the world Britishness at its best, our armed forces, the Monarchy, heritage, pomp and ceremony, British designers etc... although not sure whether Eugenie and Beatrice were standby satellite receivers in case there was a power failure..!!!

It is so nice to actually read a thread on the Royal Wedding without all the negative comments (like on my FB page), about getting rid of the Monarchy, what a waste of money etc.... I am a Royalist and proud to be so 

Great photos Flutterby


----------



## Flutterby (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Squidge - we had a good day.


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2011)

I thought the day went very well, they are a lovely couple and Kate is much older than Diana was so hopefully will be able to cope with things better. I always thought Diana was far too young to be marrying into a life like that. I thought that Kate's sister upstaged her though!


----------



## PhilT (May 2, 2011)

Donald said:


> Did anyone see the picture of one of the little bridesmaids who with hands on ears looking a bit fed up on the balcony


 
I think she had her hands over her ears because she could hear the aircraft approaching for the flyover, which would have been pretty noisey.


----------

